# Journey Tutorial?



## JTW2007 (Jan 7, 2009)

Is there a tutorial for journey memorization anywhere?

EDIT: Where is there a tutorial for journey memorization?


----------



## blah (Jan 7, 2009)

To quote a famous cuber I admire: Yes.

To not be such an @$$:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Method_of_loci
http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/memo-images.html


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 7, 2009)

Lol. I slipped up.


----------



## Ellis (Jan 8, 2009)

Someone posted this a couple months ago, sorry I don't remember who it was.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkkLN6_x8Mc


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 9, 2009)

How about Roman Rooms? I read one tutorial on this forum but it didn't make much sense to me. Where are the other ones if they exist?


----------



## F.P. (Jan 11, 2009)

The video link posted above is about roman rooms.

roman rooms=loci=routes


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 11, 2009)

I was talking to a mentalist (Rinke Jacobs) a few weeks ago, he recommended me the roman rooms method.

even when you fake stuff you need a good memory


----------

